# Kar Minnat Kar Jodri Main Prabh Milne Ka Chao



## Sardara123 (Feb 2, 2008)

isrIrwgu mhlw 4 ]
hau pMQu dsweI inq KVI koeI pRBu dsy iqin jwau ]
ijnI myrw ipAwrw rwivAw iqn pICY lwig iPrwau ]
kir imMniq kir jodVI mY pRBu imlxY kw cwau ]1]
myry BweI jnw koeI mo kau hir pRBu myil imlwie ]
hau siqgur ivthu vwirAw ijin hir pRBu dIAw idKwie ]1] rhwau ]
hoie inmwxI Fih pvw pUry siqgur pwis ]
inmwixAw guru mwxu hY guru siqguru kry swbwis ]
hau guru swlwih n rjaU mY myly hir pRBu pwis ]2]
siqgur no sB ko locdw jyqw jgqu sBu koie ]
ibnu Bwgw drsnu nw QIAY BwghIx bih roie ]
jo hir pRB Bwxw so QIAw Duir iliKAw n mytY koie ]3]
Awpy siqguru Awip hir Awpy myil imlwie ]
Awip dieAw kir mylsI gur siqgur pICY pwie ]
sBu jgjIvnu jig Awip hY nwnk jlu jlih smwie ]4]4]68]




Siree Raag, Fourth Mehl:
I stand by the wayside and ask the Way. If only someone would show me the Way to God-I would go with him.
I follow in the footsteps of those who enjoy the Love of my Beloved.
I beg of them, I implore them; I have such a yearning to meet God! ||1||
O my Siblings of Destiny, please unite me in Union with my Lord God.
I am a sacrifice to the True Guru, who has shown me the Lord God. ||1||Pause||
In deep humility, I fall at the Feet of the Perfect True Guru.
The Guru is the Honor of the dishonored. The Guru, the True Guru, brings approval and applause.
I am never tired of praising the Guru, who unites me with the Lord God. ||2||
Everyone, all over the world, longs for the True Guru.
Without the good fortune of destiny, the Blessed Vision of His Darshan is not obtained. The unfortunate ones just sit and cry.
All things happen according to the Will of the Lord God. No one can erase the pre-ordained Writ of Destiny. ||3||
He Himself is the True Guru; He Himself is the Lord. He Himself unites in His Union.
In His Kindness, He unites us with Himself, as we follow the Guru, the True Guru.
Over all the world, He is the Life of the World, O Nanak, like water mingled with water. ||4||4||68||




ArQ:- hy myry Brwvo! mYnUµ koeI iDr prmwqmw imlw idau [ (pr gurU qoN ibnw hor kOx imlw skdw hY?) mYN siqgurU qoN sdky jWdw hW, ijs ny prmwqmw ivKwl id`qw (Bwv, jo ivKwl dyNdw hY) [1[rhwau[
mYN sdw (qWG ivc) KloqI hoeI (prmwqmw dy dys dw) rwh pu`CdI hW (mYN sdw locdI hW ik) koeI mYnUµ pRBU dI d`s pwey, qy aus dI rwhIN (aus dI shYqw nwl pRBU dy crnW ivc) phuMcW [ ijnHW (siqsMgI shylIAW) ny ipAwry pRBU dw imlwp hwsl kIqw hY mYN auhnW A`gy qrlw krW auhnW dI syvw kr ky auhnW dy ip`Cy l`gI iPrW, ikauNik myry AMdr pRBU nUµ imlx dw cwau hY [1[
(myrw mn locdw hY ik) mYN hor mwn Awsrw C`f ky pUry siqgurU dy crnW au~qy if`g pvW [ gurU auhnW dw mwx-Awsrw hY, ijnHW dw hor koeI Awsrw nhIN huMdw, (inmwixAW nUµ) gurU idlwsw dyNdw hY [ gurU dIAW vifAweIAW kr kr ky myrw mn r`jdw nhIN hY [ gurU mYnUµ myry-pws-hI-v`sdw prmwqmw imlwx dy smr`Q hY [2[
ijqnw ieh swrw jgq hY hryk jIv siqgurU nUµ imlx leI qWGdw hY, pr cMgI iksmq qoN ibnw siqgurU dw drSn nhIN huMdw (gurU dI kdr nhIN pYNdI) [ (gurU qoN iv`CuV ky) mMd-Bwgx jIv‑iesqRI bYTI duKI huMdI hY [ (pr jIvW dy BI kIh v`s?) jo kuJ prmwqmw nUµ cMgw l`gdw hY auhI huMdw hY [ DuroN pRBU dI drgwh qoN ilKy hukm nUµ koeI imtw nhIN skdw [3[
prmwqmw Awp hI siqgurU imlWdw hY (qy gurU dI rwhIN) Awpxy crnW ivc imlWdw hY [ pRBU (jIvW nUµ) Awp hI siqgurU dy lV lw ky imhr kr ky Awpxy nwl imlwx dy smr`Q hY [ hy nwnk! jgq (dy-jIvW)-dw shwrw prmwqmw jgq ivc hr QW Awp hI Awp hY (ijs jIv nUµ auh Awpxy crnW ivc joVdw hY auh aus nwl ieauN iek-imk ho jWdw hY ijvyN) pwxI pwxI ivc iek-rUp ho jWdw hY [4[4[68[


----------

